# European Trucks



## southside (Jan 9, 2000)

Do any of you guys run European trucks? Here in Australia
they are quite popular,with brands like Volvo,Scania,Daf,Man and Mercedes Benz. The KW's,Macks and
Inters are popular too,but I think the Euro trucks are better to drive.
How about you guys?


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*KARL*

We have no choice......Americans trapped in Europe!! We have 1 Ford 10 ton Tractor, but the other 3 are all Mercedes'. The companies around here run mostly Mercedes, Volvo, Man, and Scania. I like the 4 wheel steering on our Mercedes tractors a lot. There are pics on my website if you want to check them out.

I still say nothing is as good as FORD, MACK, PETERBUILT and all the good ole AMERICAN trucks !!!!


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

Because of weight issues the cab over euro style trucks are not used as much,and alot of the cab overs that are used are japanese.Volvo is fairly well established here and Bering is making a run for it,we will see how they do .From the times I've been over seas we do not get the same model offerings that you get,but euro style trucks and machines are creeping in.


----------

